# JOINTS coming apart



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i posted this thread before and got a lot of response, and great thoughts. after pondering them for awhile, i noticed the crack getting worse and worse as time went on. i can see my biscuits now. now this was an entertainment center and on the top shelf is my receiver. It gets very hot, the top of the unit from the top of the wood is around 4-5 inches. my question is, am i able to reapply glue to the crack and pull it together without destroying it, and if so what type of glue will hold up and not come apart with that heat


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

A two part epoxy will likely do the trick.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

what are you cooking on your entertainment unit or are the cooling towers of nuclear reactor above it lol


----------



## brown down (Mar 2, 2010)

i will give the epoxy a shot thanks. Its a receiver, controls everything i own, and it gets very hot, so hopefully it will withstand the heat!


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

you might need to brace it across the craaaaaaaaaaack :thumbsup:


----------



## The Engineer (Mar 16, 2010)

Maybe you need to put a muffin fan behind that receiver to enhance air flow. If that heat is enough to cook your glue joints it is probably cooking the circuit boards in the receiver as well. Wouldn't expect it to last very long like that.


----------



## woody woodturner (Jul 9, 2010)

maybe lift it on its own stand to give it more air


----------



## Ghidrah (Mar 2, 2010)

I built an entertainment system enclosure a bunch of yrs ago, VCR, DVD, CD Player, equalizer reciever on sliding shelves. On the back of the unit I made a series of cut outs to allow for air flow and mounted 2 small over and under fans to pull air over the electronics.

The main problem with that is it worked very well. It drew all the dust and dog fur into the enclosure, making it a PITA for the owner to keep clean. I suggested closing the doors and shutting the fans off when the equipment wasn't in use, but apparently that was too much to ask.


----------

